# Look And Feel Error



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

Servus!

Ich habe ein Programm umschreiben sollen habe den vollständigen Sourcecode erhalten wo ich neue funktionen hinzufügte. Ich habe das Projekt in Eclipse improtiert und wie gesagt neue Funktionen hoinzugefügt. Ich konnte es ganz normal ohne Fehlermeldung ausführen und ebenfalls sah es auch aus wie zuvor.
Jetzt komme ich zu meinem Problem:
Wenn ich jetzt eine .jar mache und diese dann Starte kommt ein Pop-Up welches mir signalisiert:

Look And Feel Error:
com.jgoodies.plafl.plastic.PlasticLookAndFeel

wenn ich auf Ok klicke funktioniert das Programm wie gewünscht doch sieht es leicht anders aus eben ein anderer Skin. 
_Jetzt ist meine Frage wie behebe ich diesen Error?_


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Aug 2010)

Mein Fresse, ich mein, ich bin wohl der letzte der über die Rechtschreibung/Grammatik von anderen was sagen darf, aber du hast mit deinen ersten 2 Sätzen echt gut reingehauen :lol: :applaus:

naja zu deim Problem: ich schätze mal, man hat dir evtl. vergessen das LaF mitzugeben.


----------



## Tente (3. Aug 2010)

Poste mal den Source-Code, mit dem du das LAF setzt.


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

naja mein problem ist ich habe nur den sourcecode bekommen glaube ich zumindest wie würde denn die datei heißen die ich brauche oder was müsste ich im classpath machen?`
ich habe mit look and feel noch nie gearbeitet...


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

jetzt hab ich es auskommentiert und die anwendung startet ohne fehler sieht aber natürlich anders aus. wie schaffe ich es den alten skin wiederherzustellen ohne die fehlermeldung?


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

so ich hab jetzt ewig herumgesucht und ich habe wohl auch die jgodies gefunden also das look and feel
also wie oder was muss ich machen dass es mit diesem look and feel hinhaut?


----------



## sylo (3. Aug 2010)

Hi

du musst darauf achten dass dein LAF mitexportiert wird. Unter Eclipse musst du beim Exportieren nicht Jar-File sondern Runable Jar-File auswählen.

Grüße
sylo


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

i bin um jede schnelle hilfe dankbar bräuchte die lösung für die Arbeit...

danke im vorraus


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Aug 2010)

Tente hat gesagt.:


> Poste mal den Source-Code, in dem du das LAF setzt.


...

How to Set the Look and Feel (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Modifying the Look and Feel)


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

```
try {
            UIManager
                    .setLookAndFeel("com.jgoodies.plaf.plastic.PlasticLookAndFeel");

        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Look And Feel Error:\n"
                    + e.getLocalizedMessage());
        }
```


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

meine classpath sieht bis jetzt so aus


```
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry excluding="looks*" kind="src" path=""/>
	<classpathentry exported="true" sourcepath="JRE_SRC" kind="var" path="JRE_LIB"/>
	<classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="D:/Programme/eclipse3/workspace/onlinecheck/looks-1.2.2.jar"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path=""/>
</classpath>[/XML]
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Aug 2010)

poste mal bitte, was der Stacktrace ausgibt.


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

höhrt sich jetzt vll blöd an aber was ist der stacktrace ich habe eben wie gesagt mit java gearbeitet aber noch nie etwas mit look and feel zu tun gehabt


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Aug 2010)

[c]e.printStackTrace();[/c]
schreibt dir was in die Console. Poste das mal bitte.


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

wo muss ich dass im code hineinschreiben direkt beim aufruf vom look and feel?


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

tschuldige dachte gerade um 1000 ecken

dass steht ja im sourcecode und ich bekomme wenn ich per eclipse starte keinen fehler doch wenn ich die jar datei starte kommt der fehler!


----------



## faniel (3. Aug 2010)

muss ich vll im manifest oder im classpath etwas ändern?


----------



## maki (3. Aug 2010)

Ist es wieder an der Zeit nach der Fehlermeldung zu fragen?
Ja, ist es


----------



## Bierhumpen (3. Aug 2010)

Bin ich blöd oder was sollen die ganzen dummen Fragen nach Source Code (wie soll der schon groß interessant aussehen, es wird halt ein L&F gesetzt...), Fehlermeldung (offenbar wird die klasse nicht gefunden, kann man sich ja auch denken bei der Fehlerbeschreibung) oder Stack Trace (was soll da interessantes drin stehen? Wo der Fehler auftritt ist ja auch völlig irrelevant...) ? 
Mir ist schon klar, dass mein Post jetzt auch nicht hilfreicher ist, aber vielleicht könnte sich auch mal jemand auf die Frage konzentrieren und einfach mal erklären wie man die library beim jar-Export mit angibt, so dass es funktioniert. Offensichtlich ist sie ja schon vorhanden und in Eclipse eingebunden.


----------



## maki (3. Aug 2010)

Bierhumpen hat gesagt.:


> Bin ich blöd oder was sollen die ganzen dummen Fragen nach Source Code (wie soll der schon groß interessant aussehen, es wird halt ein L&F gesetzt...), Fehlermeldung (offenbar wird die klasse nicht gefunden, kann man sich ja auch denken bei der Fehlerbeschreibung) oder Stack Trace (was soll da interessantes drin stehen? Wo der Fehler auftritt ist ja auch völlig irrelevant...) ?
> Mir ist schon klar, dass mein Post jetzt auch nicht hilfreicher ist, aber vielleicht könnte sich auch mal jemand auf die Frage konzentrieren und einfach mal erklären wie man die library beim jar-Export mit angibt, so dass es funktioniert. Offensichtlich ist sie ja schon vorhanden und in Eclipse eingebunden.


Dir ist klar dass bereits beantwortet wurde wie man die Jars mitexportiert?
Könnte es sich doch um einen anderen Fehler handeln?

Zu Fragen nach Sourcecode/Stacktrace kein Kommentar, aber wenn du in der Lage bist Fehler ohne Fehlermeldung zu erkennen und zu lösen, solltest du vielleicht dem TS helfen, denn weitere Hellseher gibt es hier wohl nicht.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Aug 2010)

@Bierhumpen: Naja, meine normale vorgehensweise (wie wohl bei vielen anderen hier auch): erstmal schauen was die Fehlermeldung(der Stack) ausgibt. Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er das LaF nicht findet ist sehr hoch, allerdings könnte es auch ein anderes Problem sein...und nein, ich habe ka welches, aber auschließen will ichs trotzdem nicht! Anstatt zu kritisieren (was du wohl ziemlich gerne tust) könntest du auch mal lösungsvorschläge und ansatzhilfen posten.

@faniel: ich arbeite nie direkt mit dem Classpath, aber das hier schaut verdächtig aus: 
	
	
	
	





```
<classpathentry excluding="looks*" kind="src" path=""/>
```
ersetz das mal durch

```
<!--<classpathentry excluding="looks*" kind="src" path=""/>-->
```

dann exportier neu, wenn es nicht hilft ändere es wieder zurück.


----------



## Bierhumpen (3. Aug 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Dir ist klar dass bereits beantwortet wurde wie man die Jars mitexportiert?


Ja, das hat ja offensichtlich nicht geklappt:


faniel hat gesagt.:


> ich bekomme wenn ich per eclipse starte keinen fehler doch wenn ich die jar datei starte kommt der fehler!





> solltest du vielleicht dem TS helfen,


Ich benutz kein Eclipse


----------



## faniel (4. Aug 2010)

also ich hab dass mit dem ersetzen probiert aba dann kann ich nicht einmal mehr im eclipse kompilieren...
aba trotzdem danke war mal ein lösungsvorschlag.

mein problem ist dass bis jetzt immer nur "normal" programmiert habe mit look and feel und jar export habe ich noch nie zu tun gehabt 
ich habe eben alle datein was ich brauche und auch ein altes jar so wie das programm zuvor funktionierte doch ich brauche eben ein neues dass meine neuen funktionen auch vorhanden sind.
jetzt stellt sich mir die frage ob ich irgendwas beim export falsch mache muss ja fast so sein wenn es in eclipse wunderbar funktioniert...

also könnte mir jemand eine anleitung geben was ich ganz genau schritt für schritt machen soll?


----------



## sylo (4. Aug 2010)

Hi

Wenn du deine exportierte Jar-Datei startest, dann kommt doch, aufgrund der fehlenden LAF-Datei, eine Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole. Könntest du da mal posten was die Konsole ausspuckt?

Grüße
sylo


----------



## Sonecc (4. Aug 2010)

Welche Eclipse Version benutzt du?


----------



## faniel (4. Aug 2010)

Also ich starte die jar datei einfach mit einem doppelklick weil dass dann eben auch funktionieren soll das programm sollte für jeden der auch nur weiß wie man einen doppelklick macht ausführbar sein

und ich benutze eclipse ganymede


----------



## Sonecc (4. Aug 2010)

Wenn der Build-Path richtig eingestellt ist, sollte der Export Dialog eigentlich alles richtig machen...
Eventuell nochmal überprüfen (nix am Classpath rumhantieren sondern über den Build-Path Dialog anpassen) und ggf. mal auf eine aktuellere Eclipse version umsteigen.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2010)

@Bierhumpen
Wie jetzt, unsere Fragen als Dumm hinstellen und selber nix beitragen können?
Interessante Einstellung...

AFAIK bietet Ganymede den Export mitsamt Jars nicht an, dazu bräuchte man zB. das Fatjar Plugin, die rechtliche Seite sollte auch bedacht werden.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Aug 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> @Bierhumpen
> Wie jetzt, unsere Fragen als Dumm hinstellen und selber nix beitragen können?
> Interessante Einstellung...



Bin schon garnichts anderes mehr von ihm gewohnt. Dass er inhaltlich nichts beitragen würde, wusste ich schon ab dem Zeitpunkt, als ich gelesen habe, von wem der Post kommt.



faniel hat gesagt.:


> und ich benutze eclipse ganymede


Was ist den ganymede oO...ah gefunden, iwas mit 3.4-version. Ja update mal dein Eclipse auf die aktuelle version und probiers dann nochmal


----------



## faniel (4. Aug 2010)

Ok danke für den hinweis dass könnte sein
aber welche eclipseversion soll ich mir am besten holen?
ich brauche auch den visual editor.
habe eclipse bis jetzt von meinem lehrer bekommen und habe daher leider keine wirklichen erfahrungswerte


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Aug 2010)

Die Classic-version sollte reichen, den Visual Editor gibts als plugin, aber den müsste ich jz auch suchen, wenn ich drüber stolper post ich den link


----------

